
Reverse Engineering IoT Devices - wolframio
https://iayanpahwa.github.io/Reverse-Engineering-IoT-Devices/
======
throwaway2016a
From the article:

> The fact that this bulb is not using TCP/IP based protocol for communication
> makes it little hard to reverse engineer, I mean c’mon if it was suppose to
> be on my home network, things would be bit easier isn’t it, I can just use
> it’s MAC or IP to sniff and dump packets in a PCAP file to be later analyzed
> with Wireshark, it could have been cryptic but easy to sniff, Basically a
> Man in the Middle sort of thing, even a simple CLI tcpdump would also work

I like having everything controlled from one app and proprietary apps drive me
nuts. This is how I reverse engineered most of the things in my house
(including the alarm system). It works surprisingly well.

